# compiler et faire tourner du fortran dans smultron



## numsix (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je fais appel à votre grande connaissance pour quelque chose qui m'echappe...

1. J'ai installé gfortran qui est dans le dossier /usr/local/bin/
2. J'ai installé l'excellent éditeur de texte smultron

je vois que dans smultron on peut faire appel à des lignes de commandes via le menu "tools".

Je voudrais donc faire deux raccourci. un qui compile le fichier program.f (gfortran program.f) et un autre qui le fait tourner (./a.out). 

Savbez vous s'il y a moyen de faire ca dans smultron ? Mais, surtout, si vous savez, pouvez vous me dire comment ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## numsix (6 Février 2009)

Bon, J'ai trouvé. J'écris la soluce au cas où ca intéresserait quelqu'un

1. Ouvrir smultron
2. Aller dans Tools > Handle Commands > Show Command window
3. Une nouvelle fenêtre s'est ouverte. Clicker sur "New Collection", et apres sur "New command" que vous nommerez "Compile"
4. Ecrire le code ci dessous dans la partie dedièe


```
#!/bin/sh
cd %%d 
/usr/local/bin/gfortran %%p
```

5. Reclicker sur "New command" et nommez la nouvelle commande "Run"
6.Ecrire le code suivant dans la partie dedièe



```
#!/bin/sh
cd %%d 
./a.out
rm a.out
```

Et voilàaaaa


----------

